# Mid Range Android Phones...the best phones to look forward to



## me1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,
As the topic suggests I am looking for a mid range android phone that is worth buying. Is there a good midrange android phone available in the market right now? I am not very sure of the ones that are available, I am hoping we will have better choices, will there be many good launches in this category that may be worth waiting for?


Untill last month the only good choices available were Samsung Galaxy3, HTC Wildfire, Sony ericson X8. Of the three, Samsung seemed like a better choice considering that it was 3.5 k lesser than the HTC. I preferred the HTC though, because it looked so much better than the Samsung G3, and not only that, HTC is a better brand..and I am brand conscious. But, I wasn't sure if it is worth paying the extra money..only for the brand and the looks. Sony x8 again a good brand, but is running on Android 1.6, a big disadvantage.

Recently, two new phones have been launched in the same category. The Motorola Quench XT3 and LG Optimus One (i think its p500..not sure).
Motorola Quench I've heard is better than the Galaxy 3,but this phone does not come with the additional SD Card, which is given with all the android phones. I saw the unboxing video on youtube, the ear phones are not of good quality. The price is the same as Galaxy3.
LG Optimus is launched with Android 2.2 thats the first phone to be launched with 2.2, BUT..its LG?!?! Personally I don't think much of this brand, its good for home appliances..but Phones?!?!
Honestly, I don't think much of any of these brands, LG, Samsung and even Motorola. I know as a brand, Motorola maybe way better than LG or Samsung..but Samsung is picking up fast..don't know about LG.

I'd like to know the user opinion on these phones, with so many choices, its hard to make pick one..user experience and opinions might help me decide on any of these phones.

If you know of any other phone that may be launched soon, in December..within the same category, and if it is worth waiting, I willing to wait. Do you know of any such good launches?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2010)

me1 said:


> Hi,
> As the topic suggests I am looking for a mid range android phone that is worth buying. Is there a good midrange android phone available in the market right now? I am not very sure of the ones that are available, I am hoping we will have better choices, will there be many good launches in this category that may be worth waiting for?



phone required but no budget? 



me1 said:


> Untill last month the only good choices available were Samsung Galaxy3, HTC Wildfire, Sony ericson X8. Of the three, Samsung seemed like a better choice considering that it was 3.5 k lesser than the HTC. I preferred the HTC though, because it looked so much better than the Samsung G3, and not only that, *HTC is a better brand..*and I am brand conscious. But, I wasn't sure if it is worth paying the extra money..only for the brand and the looks. Sony x8 again a good brand, but is running on Android 1.6, a big disadvantage.



how can you say that? have you done some kind of market survey? 

also the mobiles you talking, many key handsets are missing. LG OO (optimus one) is one of them.

X8 have 128Mb ram vs LG OO which comes with 0.5Gb of ram.



me1 said:


> Recently, two new phones have been launched in the same category. The Motorola Quench XT3 and LG Optimus One (i think its p500..not sure).
> Motorola Quench I've heard is better than the Galaxy 3,but this phone does not come with the additional SD Card, which is given with all the android phones. I saw the unboxing video on youtube, the ear phones are not of good quality. The price is the same as Galaxy3.
> LG Optimus is launched with Android 2.2 thats the first phone to be launched with 2.2, BUT..its LG?!?! Personally I don't think much of this brand, its good for home appliances..but Phones?!?!
> Honestly, I don't think much of any of these brands, LG, Samsung and even Motorola. I know as a brand, Motorola maybe way better than LG or Samsung..but Samsung is picking up fast..don't know about LG.



AFAIK, Samsung is No.4 smartphone maker now. so expect something good from them, in the smartphone arena. Motorola is making a comeback but beware of their batteries. their batteries are more bad than cheap chinese ones. came across battery problems on many Motorola mobiles. using ROKR E6e. so have experienced it personally. LG is good. but just "good", nothing more than that. maybe OO will change the game for them.



me1 said:


> If you know of any other phone that may be launched soon, in December..within the same category, and if it is worth waiting, I willing to wait. Do you know of any such good launches?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



for now, G3 & OO are the ones to look out for. i'll suggest wait till G3 gets froyo update officially.

BTW, you budget (i guess its between 10-15k).


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

If video playback is not on your list of must have features then 01 (optimus) is the best choice. Even with froyo optimus still does not support flash in it's browser, but this is the same case with g3. So only after the update on g3 can we consider g3.


----------



## me1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, Thank you for replying.


I said Mid Range Android phones so I assumed the budget was understood. I also only mentioned the mid range phones such as Galaxy3 and Wildfire..so I thought it was clear. Sorry, if I wasn't clear. Just to clarify, yes, I am looking for a phone withing the range of 12 to 15 thousand Indian Rupees.

As for your question, Have I done any research to make a statement that HTC is a better brand, well, I didn't do any research but most people who are aware of the current mobile market know that HTC is a better brand. 

Also, I did not say X8 was a good buy, I didn't compare it to any of the other android phones simply because it runs on Android 1.6 and and the updates to Froyo may never happen, though an update to Eclaire might happen..eventually.
I didn't have to look at the other specs of the phone when the main purpose of buying the phone(android os) was outdated.

Yes, I know that for now the only 3 phones to consider are Samsung Galaxy3, Motorola Quench XT3 and the LG Optimus One (p500 maybe)

To be honest, I don't like any of these, and was hoping there will be a new launch..with better android phones.

As for LG Optimus, I heard that although it runs on Froyo, it does not support Flash 10.1. 
The poster just below yours, says, that Samsung doesn't support Flash on its browser either..I didn't know that.
If thats true, then both these phones are not worth buying. That leaves me with Motorola, but I sure..Motorola will have many flaws too.

Hi, Thank you.

What do you mean by video playback? Do you mean youtube? If it means playing youtube, then yes, I'd like to play youtube and other videos/movies on my phone and, for me thats is one big criteria in deciding on a phone.

If LG Optimus One does not support flash, I am assuming I can't watch these videos. So, LG is ruled out.
How can you be sure that Galaxy 3 will support flash after it recieves the froyo update? You know I've heard that Galaxy 3 might not get the froyo update at all.

EDIT: For some reason I can't make a second separate post, everytime i write another post, it gets merged on to the first. :S


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

^^*Gollum* was talking about which kinda(resolution) videos does the O1 play?O1 can't play 720×480 videos.It can only play 420×260 resolution videos which frankly speaking is really bad for guys like us who are used to watching videos in phone with 640×360 resolution.But G3 on the other hand can play 720×480 videos.


----------



## me1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for clarifying.
What kind of videos require 720x480 resolution?

Sorry, if I sound stupid. I don't really bother to check the resolution of the videos I watch. Mostly I watch youtube, but there maybe other sites for videos, perhaps gaming sites. Is that what you mean by 720x480 resolution videos, is that for games?

When he said flash, I assumed the Adobe Flash we need to watch youtube videos. Adobe Flash is constantly updated, and without an updated Flash version its not possible to watch the youtube. So, the phone should support updating of the adobe software, right?

Although I don't use my phone for gaming purpose, I'd prefer a phone which is good for this purpose, because I might want to give the phone to someone who wants to play. Also, I want my moneys worth, If I am paying a good price for it, it should serve all purposes, whether or not I use it for that purpose.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sometimes when I'm bored & I don't have my computer around or for that matter a T.V I watch some movies(mostly T.V series like How I met Your Mother, 2½ Men,Supernatural n many more)stored in my phone.Now mostly I download 720p(1280×720) videos to watch on my computer, so I need to convert 'em for my phone.Moreover my phone can play videos of resolution upto 640×360.Higher the resolution of a video better the viewing experience(since O1 can play videos of resolution upto 420×260 I assume the viewing experience is gonna be crappy).Thats what I meant.I rarely,infact would be appropriate to say never, watch Youtube videos on my phone.


----------



## me1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Which phone do you have?
I don't download anything, Someone had suggested safe sites to download TV Shows, but I am paranoid. I am constantly worried about virus/trojans..etc. That said, I would still prefer a phone which plays videos of a higher resolution. Like I said in my previous post, I want my moneys worth.

That poster said that G3 might be able to play these videos AFTER it gets the Froyo update. That means it cannot play right now with the Eclair version. What if G3 doesn't get the update, there are rumors that it might not get the update.

Don't you directly download on your phone? I'd like to know how you convert the videos from computer format to mobile viewing format?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have Nokia 5233.I download from Megaupload/Rapidshare/Fileserve/Hotfile n others.They don't have any trojans/viruses 'cause the uploaders make sure of that.
I don't know about HD resolutions but G3 can easily play 720×480 resolution videos.

Nope I don't download anything on my phone.I convert to phone format by using a software Xvid4psp.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dell XCD 35 sounds to be a really good handset. (Its foreign counterpart, Orange San Fransisco aka ZTE Blade has got some great reviews.)..

Street prices would be below Rs 16k and hopefully come down to Rs 15k soon  ..(But , you get a full 800x480 WVGA AMOLED screen,solid build quality, the now standard 600 Mhz A8 (similar to iPhone 3GS),256 MB RAM, a decent 3 MP camera)

@ssb1551,
It seems niraj87, an LG Optimus 540 user is able to play upto 640x360 resolution videos fine on his mobile. So, O1 should be able to do that much, I figure.

@me1,
You don't need Adobe Flash to play Youtube videos. There is a youtube app which does that perfectly well (even on Android 2.1 devices  ). Most videos you may be watching on youtube would be either 360 p (which reportedly would run fine on O1) or 480p. (though in phone, I think it won't be set to play in 480p if the screen's native resolution is lower than that..Anyone?)

The biggest advantage, of having a phone which plays HD videos is that, you can simply drag n drop all your videos. No need to convert  (It won't however look better vs the native resolution videos).


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

@me1
g3 has a you tube application which plays all you tube videos. The same asp exists on lg too. This means you can watch you tube videos by browsing you tube with the youtube application only and not the default browser.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2010)

me1 said:


> Which phone do you have?
> I don't download anything, Someone had suggested safe sites to download TV Shows, but I am paranoid. I am constantly worried about virus/trojans..etc. That said, I would still prefer a phone which plays videos of a higher resolution. Like I said in my previous post, I want my moneys worth.
> 
> That poster said that G3 might be able to play these videos AFTER it gets the Froyo update. That means it cannot play right now with the Eclair version. What if G3 doesn't get the update, there are rumors that it might not get the update.
> ...



I would not rely on added functionality that is supposed to come with future updates. Look for what is available now. 

Personally, I feel that LG Optimus One and Dell phones are much better than the Galaxy and HTC Wildfire. 

On the other hand, we have two very good phones from Nokia, C6-01 and C7. C7 supports native DivX and plays them at 640x480 resolution on a 3.5" display. C6-01 doesn't support DivX but can be done by installing 3rd party s/w. 

If I were you, I would wait for C7 to get a price cut. It retails for 19k+ right now but the price should come down to 17k soon which would make it VFM phone.

Android is a great OS but it loses its shine when put on sub-par hardware. If you really want Android device, you better increase your budget to 20k and get Moto Milestone atleast. This phone puts every single sub 20k android to shame. Or try to get a used one atleast.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> I would not rely on added functionality that is supposed to come with future updates. Look for what is available now.
> 
> Personally, I feel that LG Optimus One and Dell phones are much better than the Galaxy and HTC Wildfire.
> 
> ...



htc wildfire has only a   5mp camera as a saving grace. It lags in every other aspect. The two new dell phones are rather crap since they are old re branded versions. Not to mention both are having 600mhz cpu with no divx support.
Lg leads galaxy in all aspects but not when it comes to video playback.
Lg is even better on gaming.
imo if you have a computer to convert videos then go for optimus one. Heck the phone even looks classy.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2010)

Gollum said:


> htc wildfire has only a   5mp camera as a saving grace. It lags in every other aspect. The two new dell phones are rather crap since they are old re branded versions. Not to mention both are having 600mhz cpu with no divx support.
> Lg leads galaxy in all aspects but not when it comes to video playback.
> Lg is even better on gaming.
> imo if you have a computer to convert videos then go for optimus one. Heck the phone even looks classy.



Forget about all these sub-15k androids. When Nokia C6-01 has:

1. display (3.2", 640x480 px, AMOLED, CBD) that puts every sub-20k droid to shame
2. 1GB ROM, 340 MB user memory, 256 MB RAM
3. camera (8mp) that puts every sub-20k droid to shame
4. h/w that pawns every sub-20k android to shame (680MHz CPU, 3G accelerator)
5. Superb build quality 

I got an update that C6-01 has support for DivX playback and with USB OTG support, one need not run to nearest PC to copy content from a friend's phone or USB drive. yes. you can connect another phone to this phone using the OTG cable and copy content to this phone. 

Trust me, C6-01 is far far far better than any sub-20k Droid out there. 

@OP, Just try out C6-01 once in Nokia Priority store. Also check C7. Then come back here to discuss about these cheap android devices.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

Symbian^3 is still behind Android and iOS usability (mostly in text input and web browsing)

The camera is a fixed-focus unit, tends to oversharpen images by default

No office document editing (without a paid upgrade)

Relatively limited 3rd party software availability
so better hardware with crap os does not result in a clear winner.
However if one is willing to sacrifice on a good web browser, unimaginable number of free apps and games then c6 01 is good since it can easily record 720p video and play the same too. The audio quality is good too.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 22, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Symbian^3 is still behind Android and iOS usability (mostly in text input and web browsing)
> 
> The camera is a fixed-focus unit, tends to oversharpen images by default
> 
> ...



yeah. I know that S^3 is behind Android. 

The h/w and features make up for the lack of richness in UI. The 25k segment is a whole different scenario where Droids attack with everything. 

Though it is fixed focus camera, it's far better than the mediocre camera on the droids. 

The office app (quick office premium)  costs some 500 bucks, which I think is worthy to get if one really needs and still makes the phone much more worth the price tag.

What is use in having thousands of apps if the h/w on which the apps run is subpar and the cheap display negates the experience. And please don't talk about gaming on these phones. They may be able to run games but run NFS Shift on these and then run the same on C6-01, you will then know what gaming on mobile means. 

Before talking about apps and OS, you better use a 'real' android device. There is a reason why I have been stressing on ignoring these cheap droids. yes, they are cheap devices and I would put them next to Micromax, Lava etc in terms of h/w quality. *If you think that all a phone needs is Android, why not get those chinese phones that run Android? You can get an android running cheapo device for some 5k-6k. Why to spend 24k on quality droids?*  Why stick to brands? 

Anyone who tried any of G3/G5/O1/HW and one S^3 device understand what i am trying to tell. And I know how reckless Samsung and LG support is when it comes to these low and mid-range devices.

Note: Nokia will be putting all future updates that come to Symbian on current gen S^3 devices (till they reach EOL). Can you guarantee the same for these cheap androids from Samsung and LG?

talking about gaming: 

NFS Shift and Avatar on C6-01: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9bbEGW5X6Q


The only phone that I liked in 15k budget was Samsung Spica. That's what I call a good comination of h/w and s/w. The more the current gen budget droids are sold, the more the chance is that we will never see quality h/w in 10k-20k segment.


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

If you want a phone with android only then you can look at- *LG Optimus One* and *Dell XCD35*...

Both of these comes with good features and good reviews.
IMO every latest phones comes with a dedicated app to play youtube videos. I dont know about XCD35 but Optimus one do has it.
And about max video playback resolution restricted to 420x260 on Optimus One is falacy. This phone can record videos on VGA(640*480) resolution, so according to above statement it cannot even play its recorded video...


----------



## me1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, Thank you all for replying.

ssb1551,
Since this thread is discussing phones, maybe its not the right place to ask about converting files to phone formats. But if its not a problem, would you mind further explaining that. Do you conver it with the help of the software in you computer and then transfer it to the phone? how do you transfer it to phone? 

Hrithan,
I am a little apprehensive about that Dell phone. But, I might consider it, if I read any indian reviews. So far no one is talking about it, everyone is happy with Samsung G3. How long will it take to hit the indian market, or is it already launched? You said the prices might fall, so I am guessing its already launched.
And yeah, I always wondered why there was a youtube app in the phone, when all you need to do is just type in youtube.com on your browser. Now, I get it, thanks.

Gollum,
Why did you ask me to wait till it gets the froyo update? will that change anything in video resolution? will it get better? When will the update happen?

Desiibond,
I am bored of Nokia, I've been using Nokia all these years, I don't want another Nokia handset. Thank you for suggesting though. 
I wouldn't take a high end Nokia or even an Android, because, I might as well pay a little more and get an Iphone. There is a reason why I am planning to buy a midrange android, it is to experience the android market. I agree the experience might not be as good as that in a high end phone, but it gives me an idea nonetheless. And eventually when I have to buy a high end phone, I will have a clearer Idea of what I want in my phone.
I would never buy a used phone. If I can't afford a high end phone, I will not buy it, period. I would never buy a used high end phone simply because its better than what I can afford. BTW, no used phone is better than a brand new phone.

NainO,
Ok, so is it better than G3 in terms of video resolution? I've been hearing some good things about the LG Optimus One. Its the brand name that holding me back..I might take it if the specs are better than G3. G3 seems to be the most popular phone these days.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^I don't mind buddy!!I use Xvid4psp to convert downloaded movie/T.V series files to my phone format.I do the conversion using my computer & then later on transfer the converted files to my phone using the USB cable(data cable) given along with the phone.

"I might take it if the specs are better than G3."Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't O1's specs better than G3's?


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

LG Optimus One vs Samsung Galaxy Apollo

Take a look at above link.
Just include multitouch for Optimus One and exclude bluetooth 3 for Galaxy Apollo


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 23, 2010)

NainO said:
			
		

> If you want a phone with android only then you can look at- LG Optimus One and Dell XCD35...



*..and Galaxy 3. *



			
				me1 said:
			
		

> Ok, so is it better than G3 in terms of video resolution? I've been hearing some good things about the LG Optimus One. Its the brand name that holding me back..I might take it if the specs are better than G3. G3 seems to be the most popular phone these days.



Yep, Samsung as a brand is far better than LG. You are correct in having apprehensions about LG.  



ssb1551 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't O1's specs better than G3's?



No they aren't. Analyzing the pluses and minuses, they even out.


----------



## me1 (Nov 23, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^I don't mind buddy!!I use Xvid4psp to convert downloaded movie/T.V series files to my phone format.I do the conversion using my computer & then later on transfer the converted files to my phone using the USB cable(data cable) given along with the phone.



I guessed it requires the data cable for transfer, and theres a reason I asked about the transfer, the Motorola Quench does not come with a data cable. The box contains nothing other than the battery, phone, charger and earphones. No sd card, and no data cable. Not that I was considering buying this phone anyways, but people who are considering this phone should know this.
There maybe other methods also for transfer, are they?



> "I might take it if the specs are better than G3."Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't O1's specs better than G3's


Didn't you tell me that the video playback is not as good as that of G3?



NainO said:


> LG Optimus One vs Samsung Galaxy Apollo
> 
> Take a look at above link.
> Just include multitouch for Optimus One and exclude bluetooth 3 for Galaxy Apollo



I'll check the link. Thanks.
I read the other thread, G3 vs Optimus One. Didn't find the time to read the entire thread..but I think you posted there too. Do you have the optimus one phone?



Aditya11 said:


> *..and Galaxy 3. *
> 
> 
> No they aren't. Analyzing the pluses and minuses, they even out.



Really? then other than the brand factor, optimus one is not a bad choice.

I haven't made my choice yet, but at one point I had. That was last month, and I actually went to the store  to buy the G3 phone, guess what? it was sold out. There was a display piece, which I didn't want to buy. but I got to compare that with the HTC wildfire which was also on display. The HTC looked a lot more better, and also the UI was wayy better than the samsung phone. Then again, HTC is known to have the best skin.


----------



## NainO (Nov 23, 2010)

No, i m a galaxy 3 user...
Gonna buy Optimus one on 28th or 29th...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Symbian^3 is still behind Android and iOS usability (mostly in text input and web browsing)



Updates to both of these are coming within a month which will bring S^3 on par with Android in terms of browser & text input. In case you want something better, you can always switch to Opera Mobile 10 for browser & Baidu Input for Split screen text input & portrait QWERTY.




> No office document editing (without a paid upgrade)



Practically, do u need it ever?



> Relatively limited 3rd party software availability



This is debatable. Have a look at Ovi store to find all the apps U need. Let me know if u really miss an app for your needs on Symbian


----------



## me1 (Nov 23, 2010)

NainO said:


> No, i m a galaxy 3 user...
> Gonna buy Optimus one on 28th or 29th...



I thought the Optimus One was already lauched, is it?
Galaxy 3 was launched recently, isn't it too quick to be taking up another similar phone? Even if the Optimus phone is better than Galaxy, it can't be so much better that you dump your 2 month phone to buy that. 
Or is there another reason for buying the Optimus One..

*I am not saying one is better than the other, honestly I don't know..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2010)

me1 said:


> I guessed it requires the data cable for transfer, and theres a reason I asked about the transfer, the Motorola Quench does not come with a data cable. The box contains nothing other than the battery, phone, charger and earphones. No sd card, and no data cable. Not that I was considering buying this phone anyways, but people who are considering this phone should know this.
> There maybe other methods also for transfer, are they?



G3 comes with data cable. so i feel O1 too should, if LG ppls not trying save 100 bucks (max) by not giving the cable. also a 2Gb card is common nowadays when 8Gb cards are bundled with most sub 20k mobiles.



gxsaurav said:


> Practically, do u need it ever?



 someone without PC will prefer use a cafe or office PC to edit.



gxsaurav said:


> This is debatable. Have a look at Ovi store to find all the apps U need. Let me know if u really miss an app for your needs on Symbian



you got the point. Android market app have more apps than Ovi store but any particular mobile doesn't need so many apps, nor a mobile support even half.


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2010)

me1 said:


> I thought the Optimus One was already lauched, is it?
> Galaxy 3 was launched recently, isn't it too quick to be taking up another similar phone? Even if the Optimus phone is better than Galaxy, it can't be so much better that you dump your 2 month phone to buy that.
> Or is there another reason for buying the Optimus One..



Yup. Optimus one is already launched but sadly its not avaialable here in my city .
Dealer has confirmed 28th as the date of arrival of optimus one in store...

The reason(s) i m considering to buy optimus one are- nice look, 340*480 screen resolution, physical softkeys, froyo, 3G 7.2Mbps.
First three points are more important to me though...


----------



## me1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heyy

I just watched an Optimus One unboxing video on youtube. Guess what?!?
That phone is not sealed. The box that contains the phone and its accessories is not sealed.

It may sound silly, but I am very particular about packaging. If I don't get a sealed pacakaging, I am not going to buy that phone even if its the best in the world.

Why can't LG package their product properly? Its only seal..why cant they do that.

PS: I don't think their is a SD Card either. Well I didn't watch through the end of the videos to see everything the box contains..the fact that it was not sealed was enough for be decide against that phone.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ they may have opened that package before to confirm everything was ok & working. quality testing is really strict. & i sure those guys opened the packaging once. 

abt accessories, it differs from country to country so can't say if you'll get a data cable also.


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2010)

The box contain both data cable and 2 GB card.
- Some optimus one owner(from india) confirmed this on gsmarena...

And dont worry about removed seal of box. They must hav removed it before shooting the video...


----------



## me1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ they may have opened that package before to confirm everything was ok & working. quality testing is really strict. & i sure those guys opened the packaging once.
> 
> abt accessories, it differs from country to country so can't say if you'll get a data cable also.



Normally in unboxing videos, they open packaging in front of the camera. 

Yeah, when I saw the box, even I thought that maybe they opened it before and are now unboxing again for camera. But I checked few more videos, and in all videos the box was not sealed. Infact, in some videos the person reviewing was not sure how to open, and then they figured how to and opened it, so I think its not a sealed box. 

Anyways, we will know how the packaging is after NainO buys it.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ thats wary. no seal on a mobile package.

means anyone can tamper with the accessories, not to mention can change the battery itself. well i'll go through 2-3 videos myself. thanks for informing.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hows Dell XCD 28 ? Any reviews please


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

Dell XCD28 is a low VFM mobile phone.
Galaxy 5 is far better than this phone...


----------



## me1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ thats wary. no seal on a mobile package.
> 
> means anyone can tamper with the accessories, not to mention can change the battery itself. well i'll go through 2-3 videos myself. thanks for informing.



Did you check?
I know, how can anyone buy a phone thats not sealed. I thought I am being silly, nice to know you also agree with me. Even if not tampered, the whole feel of new phone is lost, anyone opens the box checks the phone puts it back..
the buyer is not the first one to have their hands on the phone.



NainO said:


> No, i m a galaxy 3 user...
> Gonna buy Optimus one on 28th or 29th...



NainO, if you really want this phone you don't have to wait until 28th. You can buy it online. Now ofcource, even if you place an order now..you wont recieve untill monday 29th. You might as well go to the store check the phone and then buy. And its better you go to the store, you can see the phone and then decide if you really want it. btw, 28th is sunday, I don't think a phone will be launched on sunday, you will probably have to go on monday.

What if the packaging is not sealed, will you buy it? Do you really want to buy this phone? 
I am from Bangalore, I don't know if its launched here. Which city are you in?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2010)

me1 said:


> Did you check?
> I know, how can anyone buy a phone thats not sealed. I thought I am being silly, nice to know you also agree with me. Even if not tampered, the whole feel of new phone is lost, anyone opens the box checks the phone puts it back..
> the buyer is not the first one to have their hands on the phone.



not yet but will watch a couple of video reviews in youtube before logging off.

not just loosing the feeling of buying a new mobile, but a strange kind of fear breaches you. and frankly nobody likes to buy a electronic with a tampered/seal-less packaging. specially when paying ~13k for it. anyway will try give a visit to a nearby mobile store this week & confirm if there is seal or not (provided they know what LG O1 is).


----------



## gtcdon (Nov 26, 2010)

*Can anyone comment about dell xcd35.....any review links??? *


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 26, 2010)

NainO said:


> Dell XCD28 is a low VFM mobile phone.
> Galaxy 5 is far better than this phone...



I have read on net that Galaxy 5 has got some serious problems like switching on and off after some days..Read here these two reviews

SAMSUNG I5500 GALAXY 5, SAMSUNG I5500 GALAXY 5 Review, SAMSUNG I5500 GALAXY 5 Plan, SAMSUNG I5500 GALAXY 5 Speed - MouthShut.com


----------



## NainO (Nov 26, 2010)

@me

I m from karnal, haryana.
Frankly i m not comfortable with online shopping. Moreover i wud save some bucks if i will buy it here, he provides some discount for his valuable costumors 
And i dont think any company wud sell there product without seal. If they will, I wud make sure to inform you.

@gtcdon

Review- orange san francisco

i think its dell xcd35...

@esumitkumar

I never heard about that!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2010)

NainO said:


> Frankly i m not comfortable with online shopping. Moreover i wud save some bucks if i will buy it here, he provides some discount for his valuable costumors
> And i dont think any company wud sell there product without seal. If they will, I wud make sure to inform you.



me2 same. specially in case of mobiles. PC parts are something else. they can't be checked at the place of purchase but mobile phones, even if costing a couple hundreds more, local purchase is better.

@me1, please look at the mobile box in the pic i posted below. you can clearly see it has a seal on thats been torn. which means that there will be seal on the retail package.

*www.mobile88.com/cellphone/lg/LG-Optimus-One-P500/optimusone1.jpg

so no worry 

in case you interested, heres the link for the review: LG Optimus One P500


----------



## me1 (Nov 27, 2010)

NainO,
I thought flipkart gave discounts. I haven't bought any phone online either..if I have to buy online I prefer buying from the official brand websites. Yeah, we might not get a discount but still..
As for stores, last time when I went to buy Samsung Galaxy..I went to the nearest ezone and chroma 


sam.shab,
Thank you for posting that picture. I want to buy a phone in a week or two, but I still haven't decided on which one..
Considering that both Samsung and LG are more or less similar in specs..If we look at the price, LG is about 1000rs more, it does not come with a phone cover, no SD card(in the picture you posted, i cant find these). Also brandwise, LG is not as good as Samsung..

One thing might help me decide on the phone, its the  the touch screen/user interface/skin of the phone. Do you know which is better LG or Samsung?

ps: is this website slow? I tried to post yesterday around the same time...it was so slow i couldn't read or write anything or is something wrong my internet connection?


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

^^^
froyo 2.2
320*480 resolution
good build quality
novel looks
- i can easily pay extra 1k for these things 

Someone on gsmarena told that 2GB card is bundled with Optimus One. So dont worry!!!

*Touch screen *- Both hav capacitive touch so both phones respond nicely
*User interface* - Touchwiz 3.0 in Galaxy 3 and regular android interface with some slightly midified widgets in Optimus One
*Skin *- if you are pointing towards body then, Galaxy 3 just hav plasticy body and Optimus One has plastic body with matte finish(which are better to hold and feels good)

another news- from a review i came to know that Optimus one has graphics accelerator...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2010)

me1 said:


> NainO,
> I thought flipkart gave discounts. I haven't bought any phone online either..if I have to buy online I prefer buying from the official brand websites. Yeah, we might not get a discount but still..
> As for stores, last time when I went to buy Samsung Galaxy..I went to the nearest ezone and chroma



thats not a discount. its the price you'll find locally. the price they give discount is the price printed on the package. and i not seen anyone buy a mobile at the written price. 



me1 said:


> sam.shab,
> Thank you for posting that picture. I want to buy a phone in a week or two, but I still haven't decided on which one..
> Considering that both Samsung and LG are more or less similar in specs..If we look at the price, LG is about 1000rs more, it does not come with a phone cover, no SD card(in the picture you posted, i cant find these). Also brandwise, LG is not as good as Samsung..
> 
> ...



welcome buddy. that pic gave me a good relief too 

LG O1 cost 800-1000 more. expect pay 12.3-12.5k if buying near Christmas. but G3 price too will come down by than.



NainO said:


> ^^^
> froyo 2.2
> 320*480 resolution
> good build quality
> ...



add these also to the list:

1. *soft keys rather than touch keys.* many may disagree but physical keys are better than some flat surfaces that are touch sensitive. 
2. *battery problem with Samsung G3.* battery lasts till 50%. than drains very quickly. not came through such problem in O1 yet.
3. *256Mb ram*. not much of a problem as its still a mobile. but more ram will really help if someone likes doing multitasking.

yes the O1 comes with 2Gb card. just the leather pouch is missing but that can be had for 100bucks.


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

@sam
thnx buddy for the addition 

Yeah, leather cover is not there for Optimus One. But the one provided with Galaxy 3 is very CHEAP!!! I never really used it...


----------



## me1 (Nov 27, 2010)

I just wrote a post, its seems to be lost..I'll try again. I'm having a hard time with this connection speed, either its my internet or this site..

NainO,
I know both Galaxy3 and Optimus One have capacitive touch screens, but that was not my question. What I was asking is how good is this touch screen. If you have compared your Galaxy3 touch screen with that of HTC Wildfire phone touch screen, then you will see a big difference. The HTC touch is more smooth, and it responds more quickly than Galaxy. I think even the low range HTC phone's touch screen will be better than the Galaxy3 phone, thats because HTC is known to have the best UI/Skins.

My question was, is the LG Optimus touch screen better than that of Galaxy 3?

This might help me in chosing the phone.

Sam.Shab,
I was thinking of buying in one or two weeks. If we have to wait, until christmas..then I think there will be other launches too around then. Hopefully, HTC will come up with some phone within 13k.

I would have bought the Wildfire, but its not worth the extra 3500 bucks. I mean its a good phone, but we are getting phones with better resolution for 12000rs. Why should I pay more for Wildfire.


I was checking another thread, I read that Samsung got its Froyo update today.


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

@me

The better touch response is not the result of UI/Skin...
Its the result of implementation of technology!

As you know both Apple iPhone and galaxy S hav Capacitive touch screen. But why is that screen of iPhone is even more responsive than Galaxy S???
This is cuz the implementation of capacitive touch technology by Apple is outstanding.
This is same with HTC. Both Apple and HTC are par in this.
iPhone and HTC HD2 touch response is out of this world.

As far as LG and samsung goes, both are in learning phase(as compared to apple). There device's touch response is fairly equivalent(for both resistive and capacitive). 

Even if there is chance of galaxy 3 having better response then too the difference wud not be much noticeable.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2010)

NainO said:


> @sam
> thnx buddy for the addition
> 
> Yeah, leather cover is not there for Optimus One. But the one provided with Galaxy 3 is very CHEAP!!! I never really used it...



i never used a leather cover. AFAIS, usually the Nokia owners usually go for these leather covers (all my friends that own only Nokia use covers).



me1 said:


> I know both Galaxy3 and Optimus One have capacitive touch screens, but that was not my question. What I was asking is how good is this touch screen. If you have compared your Galaxy3 touch screen with that of HTC Wildfire phone touch screen, then you will see a big difference. The HTC touch is more smooth, and it responds more quickly than Galaxy. I think even the low range HTC phone's touch screen will be better than the Galaxy3 phone, thats because HTC is known to have the best UI/Skins.
> 
> My question was, is the LG Optimus touch screen better than that of Galaxy 3



hmmmm, but i feel any kind of skin will eat up more processing power. frankly, i'll accept a mobile with 100% stock android than a cheaper mobile with tons of those skins & all. 

about the screen sensitivity, both should be same. or at least won't make a huge difference once you get used to it.



me1 said:


> Sam.Shab,
> I was thinking of buying in one or two weeks. If we have to wait, until christmas..then I think there will be other launches too around then. Hopefully, HTC will come up with some phone within 13k.
> 
> I would have bought the Wildfire, but its not worth the extra 3500 bucks. I mean its a good phone, but we are getting phones with better resolution for 12000rs. Why should I pay more for Wildfire.



"Lighting reaches before thunder" 

if HTC is going to launch a new "budget" mobile, it'll start with rumors. than a few leaked specs or pics. than speculated launch dates/events. than an announced launched date/event. than it'll be launched. & finally after a month or 2 delay will reach here with a premium price tag. 

*end of story.*

if you want buy O1, visit the nearest mobile store & buy one @ 12.8k. you may get some kind of discount through the scratch card.



me1 said:


> I was checking another thread, I read that Samsung got its Froyo update today.



where you read this? Samsung yet to announce a date for availability of Froyo. they usually don't just launch an update like this.


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

Galaxy 3 wont be recieving froyo before Galaxy S.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2010)

NainO said:


> @me
> 
> The better touch response is not the result of UI/Skin...
> Its the result of implementation of technology!
> ...



well told & its true.



NainO said:


> As far as LG and samsung goes, both are in learning phase(as compared to apple). There device's touch response is fairly equivalent(for both resistive and capacitive).
> 
> Even if there is chance of galaxy 3 having better response then too the difference wud not be much noticeable.



Samsung isn't in learning phase. its quite an advance player now. in the display arena (created curve touchscreen as seen on Nexus S). LG is too experienced but Samsung betters LG.

but at a given price point, you can't ask everything. i feel LG O1 cost 12.8k & not 15k or so mainly cause LG suffered some big loss in its mobile dept this yr. Cookie vs Corby vs 52**. Cookie was taken for breakfast by both Nokia & Samsung. if they don't produce some descent mobiles at good price, it (LG) may have to sell off their mobile part.


----------



## me1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,
Sam and NainO

I have been considering buyin an android phone for a long time..I don't want to be waiting any longer. I might buy in a few days, so for now, I only have two options LG and Samsung. I am not sure which one I will pick up, I may pick up the LG..though I don't like this brand for phones..

I thought the touch screen response and user interface and the skin were all linked, or infact the same technically. well, i might be wrong, i don't know much of these technical stuff anyway.
I was thinking if LG touch response was somewhere close to HTC it'd be a good phone to buy, considering that I have only two choices now(LG or Samsung).


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

well even i am not very comfortable with LG mobiles. cause of their mobile quality & specially their interfaces. but this time as its Android & with least modification, it should be a good experience. also the build quality is pretty good from what reviews told. so go for it. also consider Motorola TX3 or so.

the touch sensitivity mayn't be like HTC but for a budget Android it should be enough.


----------



## me1 (Nov 28, 2010)

When I first started this post, I didn't like any of the phones currently available withing the 12-15 thourand range except for HTC wildfire..which I didn't want to buy because its resolution is not good. There are no other launches that beat the currently launched phones, infact there are no launches. 
About last month I had kind of made up my mind on Samsung but after seeing the phone..I didn't want it. I thought if there are no good launches soon I will take Samsung..because by now its become quite a popular phone. But now I am kind of confused between the Optimus and the Samsung. Hopefully I would have made up my mind by the time I reach the store to buy the phone. 

motorola I never considered buying, and no one on this forum seems to have that phone. No one has the optimus one either..but there is more talk about this phone than motorola.


----------



## NainO (Nov 28, 2010)

1 million of optimus one sold and i didnt heard any user complaint yet. If there were any complaint about this device it wud hav been highlighted on internet. 
So till now optimus one is doing just fine.

Motorola XT3 only got two advantages- flash light for camera and trackerball/trackpad. And it not a smooth performer as that of galaxy 3 and optimus one...


----------



## me1 (Nov 28, 2010)

NainO
how do you know that the motorola is not a smooth performer as the galaxy3 or optimus one.

btw, did you buy the optimus one today. you said you might buy it today. how is it?


----------



## NainO (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^ i came to know that from a review...

And no i didnt bought it yet, will confirm with the retailer abt its availability tommorow(at college time )...
BTW the other retailer didnt hold its promise as he said- "next month pakka!!!". 
Damn i dont wanna wait more...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

me1 said:


> one. But now I am kind of confused between the Optimus and the Samsung. Hopefully I would have made up my mind by the time I reach the store to buy the phone.
> 
> motorola I never considered buying, and no one on this forum seems to have that phone. No one has the optimus one either..but there is more talk about this phone than motorola.



deciding on the way what to buy 

well motorola have a few advantage other than the ones listed by Naino:
1. Gorilla glass ---> break it if you can, er?
2. better build quality ---> LG O1 battery cover is tightly shut as i read in some review. & also Motorola mobile build quality slightly better always (not the cheap ones).

ok as usual, its shortcomings:
1. *ONLY* 1270mAh battery. LG & Samsung will happily offer you a 1500mAh battery. & i really can't say Motorola battery will last more or will even able match the LG & Samsung.
2. looks. my personal opinion but that mobile look just sucks. even flipout or charm looks much better. it looks more like a relabeled Chinese mobile.

3. 





> IN THE BOX
> Sales Package:  One Each Of Transceiver, Battery, Charger, Battery Door, Wired Headset



this i directly copied from flipkart. its for Motorola TX3. no data cable. no memory card. forget a leather cover 

so i think TX3 isn't one to be considered.



NainO said:


> 1 million of optimus one sold and i didnt heard any user complaint yet. If there were any complaint about this device it wud hav been highlighted on internet.
> So till now optimus one is doing just fine.
> 
> Motorola XT3 only got two advantages- flash light for camera and trackerball/trackpad. And it not a smooth performer as that of galaxy 3 and optimus one...



some small complains have been surfaced but all are software (Android bugs) problems. nothing related to H/W till now.



me1 said:


> NainO
> how do you know that the motorola is not a smooth performer as the galaxy3 or optimus one



one possible answer is MotoBlur. its like running Crystal XP on XP. with limited ram & processing power, it maybe too heavy for the mobile. Samsung touchwiz is far better. 

PS: i haven't used any mobile with motoblur or touchwiz. so don't take above post seriously.



NainO said:


> And no i didnt bought it yet, will confirm with the retailer abt its availability tommorow(at college time )...
> BTW the other retailer didnt hold its promise as he said- "next month pakka!!!".
> Damn i dont wanna wait more...



holding my horses till exam over. than will let than free all over O1 (if by than able save up enough).

BTW, inquire at Mobile Store. you may get some nice discount. even a 500bucks discount (over the 12.8k price tag) will bring total price very close to G3.


----------



## NainO (Nov 28, 2010)

OK... Will make a try on mobile store too...

And i think you are right about motorola costumization MOTOBLUR. Its a big burden over mobile phone...
Samsung touchwiz 3.0 too kills 667MHz proccy of galaxy 3 in music player(with a lot of songs) and messaging...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

NainO said:


> Samsung touchwiz 3.0 too kills 667MHz proccy of galaxy 3 in music player(with a lot of songs) and messaging...



not able get what you mean exactly. i heard touchwiz have some integrated music player. is it so? or is it just a skin for the stock android player?


----------



## NainO (Nov 28, 2010)

samsung has provided its own music player with touchwiz 3.0(galaxy 3, galaxy S and wave)...
It really tolls on slow processors...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

NainO said:


> samsung has provided its own music player with touchwiz 3.0(galaxy 3, galaxy S and wave)...
> It really tolls on slow processors...



it'll. just 256Mb ram & 667Mhz proccy. that also Android 2.1. it'll be interesting to see how 2.2 + 512Mb ram + slightly slower proccy fairs against G3 in day to day life.


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

Guess I really have to wait till next month 
Even not available on mobile store!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

^^ thats sad.


----------



## me1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I got the LG Optimus One yesterday. Well, I am not sure if I made the right choice...I was confused even while buying this phone
I hope I will not regret later..

NainO, I beat you to it. The phone is available everywhere, mobile store and spice hotspot also.

I got this phone for 12400rs, well how I got the discount is a long story..I'll spare you the story.


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^
Congrats buddy!!! 

And really I tried as hard as I could to find the phone, but the phone is not available here yet. The main problem of non availability is that my city is not yet declared as metropolitan city...


----------



## me1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you 

Well, it wasn't so easily available here either. Bangalore is not a metro..but I expected it will be easily available here.. 
Like I said, its a long strory: I got it in mobile store, I thought the price at mobile was 12850 and I wouldn't have bargained to 12400, but luckily for me, they didn't have the phone in the first mobile store I went. I happened to check spice hot spot, they didn't have it either but their price was 12500. Both these places had asked me to wait for about 10-15 mins, so that they can bring the phone from their other stores. I didn't wait instead I checked into other stores myself. So when I went to the next mobile store, they had the phone, but the price was 12850. I said, forget it, I will go back to spice hotspot, and pick it. So he offered to give this phone for 12400rs. I bought it.

The phone is not that great ..I think you can wait till the phone is available in every store in your city...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2010)

^^ congrats. more & more ppls are getting the mobile.

yes that a long story


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

Nicely bargained!!! 

And don't worry this phone is best you can get in this budget (as said by many users).
You probably don't know this cuz you haven't used galaxy 3


----------



## me1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ congrats. more & more ppls are getting the mobile.
> 
> yes that a long story




Thank you. 



NainO,
I haven't used the phone yet. When I start using I will let you know it is..by then I am sure you will have your own Optimus One. Is Galaxy3 that bad?


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

Galaxy 3 isn't that bad. It too has upper hand in some fields.
But optimus one is better in many things.
So its actually- optimus one is better than galaxy 3... 
So rejoice


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats *me1* on getting O1.Do post your experiences.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 1, 2010)

NainO said:


> Nicely bargained!!!
> 
> And don't worry this phone is best you can get in this budget (as said by many users).
> You probably don't know this cuz you haven't used galaxy 3



I understand that you need to justify your purchasing decision of O1, but why on earth are you taking potshots at G3 in every post of yours? Are you getting paid for it or what?! 

BTW, *many* users are really satisfied with G3 purchase and the poll of G3 vs O1 STILL shows G3 winning...its time you stop constantly injecting negativity into G3 and concentrate only on positives of O1, however small they may be.


----------



## NainO (Dec 1, 2010)

^^^ well hello!!!

My posts shows my views. If they hurt someone's feeling then I am really sorry. But I can't stop posting my views, so they can also ignore my posts 

BTW thnx for the suggestion!!!


----------



## me1 (Dec 1, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Congrats *me1* on getting O1.Do post your experiences.



Thanks.
If you are looking for a review I am not the right person, because I am a first time android user, and also because I am not tech savvy. It might take a long time for me to even start using certain apps.

To anyone interested in the price of the phone:
I heard this phone is available for a lot lesser than what I paid.


----------



## me1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Is anyone using GPRS? I have airtlel, is anyone using that? I am not very happy with the gprs service..whats your experience. are you subscribed to a certain package?
I had gprs activated in my nokia phone, but never really used it much, because i  prefer using my computer.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 5, 2010)

me1 said:


> Is anyone using GPRS? I have airtlel, is anyone using that? I am not very happy with the gprs service..whats your experience. are you subscribed to a certain package?



I am using Airtel 98 Rs Plan (2 GB limit), and am quite satisfied with it. (Sometimes, depending on the area, the speed is pathetic, but mostly it is good enough)

GPRS wasn't activated automatically..You'll have to manually change settings for the GPRS to work on android phones, I guess.

Here are my settings:
Go to Settings->Wireless and Network->Mobile Network Settings->Access Point Names->
There either edit the APN you are already have or create a new one)

Name : Anything works (But Mobile Office or MO would do)
APN : airtelgprs.com
MCC : (should be automatically filled) 404 for airtel
MNC same) 45 for bangalore

All other values, not set.
APN type: internet

Hope, it helps 



Aditya11 said:


> I understand that you need to justify your purchasing decision of O1, but why on earth are you taking potshots at G3 in every post of yours? Are you getting paid for it or what?!



True, but you seem to be doing the same thing ..


----------



## NainO (Dec 5, 2010)

Our 2010 holiday gift guide: Texting Santa - GSMArena.com

I told you - you made a good choice


----------



## me1 (Dec 5, 2010)

NainO,
I am glad I made a good choice. 
You know I had not used my phone, the day I bought it, thats Monday, I made a few calls and then continued with my Nokia. 
From Friday I am using my lg phone, and so far its been good. (I read in this same forum that some people are having issues..and that scared me a little bit..but I've been using it since two days..and I've not had any problems so far.)

Hrithan,
Whats your usage? I mean the mobile internet usage?
I ask because, I just signed into msn web messenger on my mobile, only for a few minutes and after signing out i got a message "your last call was Rs 113". 

I chatted only for a few minutes, because I was also online on my computer. Oh well..this is going to be expensive.
I could have made a phone call. 

I am subscribed to that 50mb 24 hour plan, but there is no way I can check when I exceed that 50 mb.

How do you manage your gprs?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 6, 2010)

@me1,
My usage (with downloading in PC) comes to around  1-1.5 GB, but if you don't account for any downloading it'll be below 500 MB, I guess.

I urge you to get the 98Rs (2 GB download limit) plan. You can also check the usage 
(I don't remember but it was *567*10# I believe), to make sure that you don't exceed that.

Besides, Airtel (I am using prepaid) tells me how much bandwidth I have left after each session..


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Aditya11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame your faulty perception. If we compare number of posts where NaiNo has spoken ill about G3, even where not applicable, and mine where I have compared O1 to G3 where applicable, you will understand that you didn't do proper research and just like to claim fake things.  BTW, I find it interesting that *you* are bothered about my original sentences even when they were addressing someone else..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 6, 2010)

@Aditya11,
Calm down, dude.. I had no intention of letting your temper go up..

Peace..


----------



## NainO (Dec 6, 2010)

Aditya11 said:
			
		

> If we compare
> number of posts where NaiNo has spoken ill
> about G3, even where not applicable, and mine
> where I have compared O1 to G3 where
> applicable.



Actually, you think them applicable cuz - they are your thought 

Is it ill to say that G3 has bad resolution, plastic build quality, no physical softkeys and virtually no GPU(compared to O1)???
I think not, its actually truth!!!


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 6, 2010)

*sigh*

Its so frustrating to interact with members lacking decent communication / comprehension / punctuation / grammar skills.  



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> Is it ill to say that G3 has bad resolution, plastic build quality, no physical softkeys and virtually no GPU(compared to O1)???
> I think not, its actually truth!!!



You didn't understand where I am coming from. I was pertaining to the fact how you used to compare O1 to G3 in every post EVEN WHEN no one was asking / expecting such comparison. If you do that in a forum which is meant for comparison, then it at least makes sense, but for some time, you were doing that in EVERY freakin' post in every freakin' thread and that's why I told you to rather concentrate on positives of O1, however small they may be.    

As to your lacking points of G3, I have addressed them elsewhere, but as usual, you intend on harping about immaterial shortcomings. Don't forget to check where O1 is lacking too!  



			
				Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> @Aditya11,
> Calm down, dude.. I had no intention of letting your temper go up..



I am calm always. My writing style in rather blunt so some people mis-understand it for temper.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2010)

kicking a dead horse. any use?

both O1 & G3 are out & freely avl in market. both got Froyo (ok officially Indian G3 haven't received froyo yet). O1 superior to G3 & so cost ~1k more. now whats the point dragging this issue so long? 

those who can afford O1 over G3 will buy it. those who don't like the peculiar style of O1, will go for G3 instead. i see no reason why both of you are bashing at each others posts like this. it really looks kind of childish.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 6, 2010)

NainO said:


> Yup
> I have developed a special skill - "to ignore your posts", which are somewhat worthless for me anyway.
> Quite a good skill! Huh???



Give me the guide, need one for myself too..


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 7, 2010)

ok guys even Im looking for an android phone in the sub 15k budget...
After a lil research I have found a few phones I like

samsung galaxy 3
sony erricson mini pro
dell xcd35

I want a phone wid hvga res since max android apps support hvga....
Can anyone pls tell me the price of htc ARIA and wen is it releasing in India?
Also what is the expected price of psp phone?

I can wait till feb 2011 max


----------



## NainO (Dec 7, 2010)

guru_urug said:


> ok guys even Im looking for an android phone in the sub 15k budget...
> After a lil research I have found a few phones I like
> 
> samsung galaxy 3
> ...



None of the phones you mentioned has HVGA (320*240) resolution!!!

Samsung Galaxy 3 - WQVGA (240*400)
Sony Erricson Mini Pro - QVGA (240*320)
Dell XCD35 - HVGA (480*800)

So out of these three - Dell XCD35 is best (in both screen size and resolution). Plus it got a positive review from techradar.
But still it has to prove itself in market.

For now i wud say WAIT...

HTC Aria price shud be around 14k, close to HTC Wildfire...


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ also look at LG optimus one also, it has HVGA res i think >? 

its worth a look, im planning to buy it this christmas 
first considered G3 but when O1 released +1k wouldnt be a burden to spend only cons of this device is 256k colour depth and *bleep* :S (i donno) and it cant play 720p vids but that's ok with me cos i dont but a S phone to watch 720 p movies


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 8, 2010)

Im a lil wary of the lg o1....Ive never used an lg phone b4 but many ppl choose to stay clear of their phones..The O1 is impressive on ppr and so Im tempted to go for it.
Also how does it score against the HTC ARIA or GRATIA.
Gratia is Aria but it comes wid android 2.2 out of the box...any news on its release date in India?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 8, 2010)

@guru_urug,
If HTC Aria/Gratia AFAIK would be launched at a much higher price than these phones.(It could be priced along the lines of Dell XCD). However, if it launches at a similar price to O1, go for it; no questions asked


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ let them launch & be reviewed. nobody knows how well they'll fair with the rest of the 12k mobiles.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 9, 2010)

@aditya11 and @naino

Consider this as a warning. do not mess up the threads with your fights. If you want, open a thread in 'fight club' on Samsung phones vs LG phones or whatever and continue your discussion. 

unnecessary posts removed.


----------



## me1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi NainO,
got to know you got the Optimus One. Congrats! 

I need help.
on the home page, there is option to add shortcuts and widgets, but i can't find an option to remove them after adding them 

i also want to get rid of some lg apps that came along with the phone..

PS: i deleted some pictures from gallery by mistake. 
I read through different forums, there is no way to recover them without installing a recovery software.


----------



## NainO (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^thnx bro 

To remove a widget just tap and hold that widget (till vibration) and drag the widget to bottom of screen.

The only way to get rid of LG apps is - rooting the phone.

You deleted system image file??? How???
If you happen to delete a system image file, you can use factory restore to recover that images.
And Image gallery of phone is uncapable of showing system images.


----------



## me1 (Dec 12, 2010)

i dragged them down and deleted them, but one remains at the bottom right next to the dial icon, because I didn't drag it down to the delete..i missed it..
i am trying to get it back to the top so i can drag it to delete again..but, its not working.

i did not delete system image file. i deleted all pictures in my gallery by mistake. there seems to be a way to recover them by installing the recovery software, but not without installing any software.

ps: i don't mind you called me bro, but i think i should clarify that i am a girl.


----------



## NainO (Dec 12, 2010)

me1 said:


> i dragged them down and deleted them, but one remains at the bottom right next to the dial icon, because I didn't drag it down to the delete..i missed it..
> i am trying to get it back to the top so i can drag it to delete again..but, its not working.



Actually, you hav to drag those widgets in middle-bottom part of the screen. I wud be more specific next time 
If you hold a widget on home screen the main menu button will change to trash-box. You just hav to drag and release the widget on that box.



> i did not delete system image file. i deleted all pictures in my gallery by mistake. there seems to be a way to recover them by installing the recovery software, but not without installing any software.



I think its not possible.
You first hav to create a backup of data before recovering that.
Let other comment on this.



> ps: i don't mind you called me bro, but i think i should clarify that i am a girl.



Whoooops, unexpected... 

BTW follow XDA Developer Forum LG P500 for tips n tricks. Learn how to root and overclock your device


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2010)

me1 said:


> i dragged them down and deleted them, but one remains at the bottom right next to the dial icon, because I didn't drag it down to the delete..i missed it..
> i am trying to get it back to the top so i can drag it to delete again..but, its not working.



do a factory reset, than try again. but i feel rooting won't offer anything extra than giving access to root. one have to delete the the widgets/shortcuts in the same way.



me1 said:


> i did not delete system image file. i deleted all pictures in my gallery by mistake. there seems to be a way to recover them by installing the recovery software, but not without installing any software.



galley = memory card or system/main/phone memory? if memory card, recovering deleted items is really easy.



me1 said:


> ps: i don't mind you called me bro, but i think i should clarify that i am a girl.



thankfully i never called you as bro. Maam


----------



## me1 (Dec 12, 2010)

> Actually, you hav to drag those widgets in middle-bottom part of the screen. I wud be more specific next time
> If you hold a widget on home screen the main menu button will change to trash-box. You just hav to drag and release the widget on that box



Yes, I did that, I could delete some but one remains at the bottom..there is a bar, on which we have the message, dial phone and other such things, its somehow gott there. I am trying to take it back on top and delete it, but it doesn't move from there. Its the settings icon, but it doesn't show settings, it shows running processes. And while trying to remove the shortcut, I probably deleted some running processes. I not too sure..

I have also messed up my whole home page. The camera icon has moved from the main home page to the other, and its not even in the center..its somehwere inbetween. Its the camera icon that was troubling me, everytime I hold my phone in hand, the camera got activated and had captured unnecessary pictures and videos. I tried to delete one video which was captured like that, but ended up deleting the entire gallery. 
Immediately I googled to see if I can recover the lost photos, I found out it can only be recovered through a recovery software. I also searched my whole phone to see, if there is another hidden folder somewhere which may have the photos, like sometimes we have downloads in a downloaded folder as well as the gallery. In the process, I messed up my whole phone. I ended up having too many shortcuts on my home page and ..its just messy now.

I also wanted to sign out of the gmail, because I want to be logged in through another gmail id, but its synced and there is no way I can sign out. I was asked to go back to factory reset. I don't want to do that, though its not such a big deal because my phone is new, and I don't have too many things anyways.

Maybe I should just read through the manual, I haven't even opened the manual..I am too lazy.



> galley = memory card or system/main/phone memory? if memory card, recovering deleted items is really easy.


I don't know. I don't know if the photos are in the sd card memory or the phone memory. We need a software for recovering them from sd card.



> do a factory reset, than try again. but i feel rooting won't offer anything extra than giving access to root. one have to delete the the widgets/shortcuts in the same way.


If I do a factory reset I wont need to delete them, because it will not be there anyway. I might have to do a factory reset though.. .for other reasons.





> I think its not possible.
> You first hav to create a backup of data before recovering that.


Why would I have to create a backup? Don't think that would be necessary..but I wonder what you mean by create a back up? Do you create back ups for phones? How?
I have also heard people use this term back up for computers? What is that? Is it simply transfering files on a usb?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2010)

me1 said:


> Its the settings icon, but it doesn't show settings, it shows running processes.



was the setting icon there from before or you brought it there, in the launcher screen? cause i read somewhere not all the widgets & shortcuts can be removed.



me1 said:


> I have also messed up my whole home page. The camera icon has moved from the main home page to the other, and its not even in the center..its somehwere inbetween. Its the camera icon that was troubling me, everytime I hold my phone in hand, the camera got activated and had captured unnecessary pictures and videos. I tried to delete one video which was captured like that, but ended up deleting the entire gallery.







me1 said:


> Immediately I googled to see if I can recover the lost photos, I found out it can only be recovered through a recovery software. I also searched my whole phone to see, if there is another hidden folder somewhere which may have the photos, like sometimes we have downloads in a downloaded folder as well as the gallery. In the process, I messed up my whole phone. I ended up having too many shortcuts on my home page and ..its just messy now.



a video is the root of all this trouble 



me1 said:


> Maybe I should just read through the manual, I haven't even opened the manual..I am too lazy.



most ppls read manual once trouble starts. me no exception.



me1 said:


> I don't know. I don't know if the photos are in the sd card memory or the phone memory. We need a software for recovering them from sd card.



well as you have no idea, switch to SD-card (so mem card is shown as removable drive) & run this software. select pics & deep scan in the next menu. should recover all pics thats been deleted (even if they can't be opened). 

Recuva 1.38.504.



me1 said:


> I have also heard people use this term back up for computers? What is that? Is it simply transfering files on a usb?



backup means...........to save the current version or state of data so if by any accident or mistake the data gets corrupted, the user can get the original data back.

ok read here more about it: Backup


----------



## NainO (Dec 12, 2010)

me1 said:


> Yes, I did that, I could delete some but one remains at the bottom..there is a bar, on which we have the message, dial phone and other such things, its somehow gott there. I am trying to take it back on top and delete it, but it doesn't move from there. Its the settings icon, but it doesn't show settings, it shows running processes.



That icon cud not be deleted, you have to replace it with another app's icon (which according to you is more frequently used).
To replace the icon go to menu and select your desired app(icon), press-hold for some time and drag it on the icon you want to replace.



> And while trying to remove the shortcut, I probably deleted some running processes. I not too sure..



Dont worry, there is no way to delete/uninstall a program from home screen 
Dont get confused between deleting icon and deleting application.



> I have also messed up my whole home page. The camera icon has moved from the main home page to the other, and its not even in the center..its somehwere inbetween. Its the camera icon that was troubling me, everytime I hold my phone in hand, the camera got activated and had captured unnecessary pictures and videos.



Just drag the camera icon to the any location in the same page or different page (that suits you).



> I tried to delete one video which was captured like that, but ended up deleting the entire gallery.



Sad 
You must hav deleted the whole folder instead of that one video.



> I also wanted to sign out of the gmail, because I want to be logged in through another gmail id, but its synced and there is no way I can sign out. I was asked to go back to factory reset. I don't want to do that, though its not such a big deal because my phone is new, and I don't have too many things anyways.



No need of factory restore for that.
You can hav as many gmail accounts as you want. In menu--->settings--->accounts and sync add a new account. Back in main menu select gmail and go to option--->accounts and select the account you currently want to use.



> Maybe I should just read through the manual, I haven't even opened the manual..I am too lazy.



Dont bother with the manual. LG people are even more lazy then you are . Absolutely nill content in manual.




> I wonder what you mean by create a back up? Do you create back ups for phones? How?
> I have also heard back people use this term for computers? What is that? Is it simply transfering files on a usb?



Yup, its just like you that. Transferring data to other storage device and retrieving when necessary.
Both computer and mobiles hav dedicated softwares to create backup. But i dont use any of them. So no clue about them.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2010)

NainO said:


> Dont worry, there is no way to delete/uninstall a program from home screen
> Dont get confused between deleting icon and deleting application.



maybe she talking about stopping some running process, not delete. those should start again next time the mobile is turned restarted.


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 12, 2010)

me1 said:


> I don't download anything, Someone had suggested safe sites to download TV Shows, but I am paranoid. I am constantly worried about virus/trojans..etc. ?



I don't think you will get virus from a video file. And if you are that paranoid, consider using linux. It doesn't get infected with the windows viruses.


----------



## me1 (Dec 13, 2010)

> was the setting icon there from before or you brought it there, in the launcher screen? cause i read somewhere not all the widgets & shortcuts can be removed.



No, it wasn't there, I had created a shortcut for that(while we are on the home page there is an option to add shortcuts, I added that shortcut, though I didn't need it, this happened while I was searching through my phone)...and then it got to the bottom while I was trying to delete that.



> maybe she talking about stopping some running process, not delete. those should start again next time the mobile is turned restarted



Yes, it shows a list of running processes, and while trying to get rid of the icon, I closed some running applications. 

Yes, I know about that software. And thanks for the back up information. 



> That icon cud not be deleted, you have to replace it with another app's icon (which according to you is more frequently used).
> To replace the icon go to menu and select your desired app(icon), press-hold for some time and drag it on the icon you want to replace


Ok, I will try that. Thanks.



> Just drag the camera icon to the any location in the same page or different page (that suits you).


Sorry, I wasn't clear. The camera icon has moved, I am glad it has moved..because it was the cause of all the trouble. But, the problem is it moved to a different homepage. Actually, it moved inbetween homepages( its somewhere between two homepages). I tried to move it back to either of the homepage, but it didn't move, I deleted it. I can still access camera from the menu.
But my entire phone is a mess. The Icons on the home page where well placed, appriately distanced from each other, and they looked neat before I messed with my phone. Now, there is an empty space between the home page icons, I think it was the space for the camera. You know, at the bottom we have a few icons, gtalk, gmail, android market. There is an empty space there, I think thats for the camera.  Below these we have another task bar kind of thing, on which we have Phone on one side and messages on the other, withe menu/home at the center. The settings shortcut has gotten there, right next to the dial icon.
I will try to replace it like you said..

Yes, I know we can add as many Gmail accounts as we want, but what I was talking about was, signing out of one of the accounts that I am already signed into. Any other Gmail account will only be added or linked to the already existing account perhaps. When I tried to sign out, it said, I cannot. The only way is to go back to factory reset. Maybe after adding, another Gmail account, I maybe able to keep only the one I want synced in with all apps, and log out of the other..or does it stay logged in.

Thank you both for the help. I should deal with these silly issues myself..but I bother everyone instead.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ you can also give LaunchPro a try. not sure if rooting is need but LaunchPro looks & works better than LG Stock.

*androidheadlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/launcherpro.png


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ you can also give LaunchPro a try. not sure if rooting is need but LaunchPro looks & works better than LG Stock.
> 
> *androidheadlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/launcherpro.png



No rooting needed for Launcher Pro. But, you need to download it from the site; it is not available in the market..


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 14, 2010)

Alternatively, Launcher Pro can be downloaded from appbrain.com

here


----------



## me1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I might download launch pro from that link, Thank you Aditya.

I somehow managed to have a decent home page, but I might use the launch pro if its better than the LG ..

Sam and NainO,

As for my other issues, Ignore my posts.
I figured we can sign out of gtalk and gmail, choose not to sync and also remove the account for good without restoring the phone to factory default. Its so simple, I don't know how or why I believed its not possible. I am sure I had tried to sign out before and It said the only way was to reset to factory default..but I don't recall what I did or how exactly I tried to sign out, I probably did something wrong that time..
Apparently, somethings wrong with me..


----------



## NainO (Dec 14, 2010)

*@me1*
Great!!! 
Hav you deleted your account (from settings)? If yes then how do you sign in???

*@aditya*
Thnx for the link


----------



## me1 (Dec 17, 2010)

No, I didn't delete my account the other day, tried today..its not possible to delete. So I was right the first time.


----------

